# NAS selber bauen



## Haensel-In-Gretel (21. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

überlege mir ein NAS zusammen zu bauen. Hab selbst ein bisschen Erfahrung, wollte aber mal nachfragen was die Profis hier zu der Hardwarezusammenstellung sagen:

4 x Western Digital WD Blue   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 x Kingston HyperX Impact 8GB SO-DIMM, DDR3L-1600, CL9 (HX316LS9IB/8)
1 x MSI J1900I (7877-002R)
1 x Lian Li PC-Q25B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX
1 x Antec EarthWatts EA-430D Green, 430W ATX 2.3 (0761345-27434-0)

Insbesondere bei der Wahl des Motherboards und des Netzteils sind Ratschläge willkommen. Was auf jeden Fall fest steht ist das Gehäuse.

beste Grüße


----------



## keinnick (21. Januar 2015)

Für den Dauerbetrieb würd ich andere Platten empfehlen: WD Red


----------



## shadie (21. Januar 2015)

Gibt es einen Grund warum es 4x 1TB Sein sollen und nicht 1x4TB?

Denn abgesehen vom höheren Stromverbrauch und der Platzverschwendung hast du da keine Vorteile.

Wenn es um Raid 5 oder 6 geht sei dir gesagt:

"Ein Raid ersetzt kein Backups", das Abspeichern auf eine externe HDD ist unabdingbar.


Bzgl. der restlichen Hardware müssten wir wissen, was mit dem Nas angestellt wird.

8GB Ram klingt etwas arg viel für ein NAS auf dem wahrscheinlich nur ein Freenas laufen wird.

Das Netzteil kenne ich nicht, daher gebe ich da keine Meinung ab.

Das MB ist ok


----------



## markus1612 (21. Januar 2015)

Eine 4TB Platte einzubauen ist nicht so sinnvoll, da diese aus eigener Erfahrung relativ schnell kaputt gehen, wodurch der Datenausfall viel größer wäre, wie wenn man vier 1TB Platten verwendet. Man könnte aber auch zwei 2TB Platten nehmen.


----------



## Jimini (21. Januar 2015)

Bzgl. Hardware:
- 1TB-Platten sind verhältnismäßig teuer
- das Netzteil ist überdimensioniert, 300W reichen völlig aus
- willst du die Festplatten zu einem RAID zusammenschließen?

Bzgl. Software:
- welches Betriebssystem willst du einsetzen? Wenn du kein Windows nutzen möchtest, brauchst du definitiv nicht mehr als 4GB RAM (für ein reines NAS ohne grafische Oberfläche reichen auch schon 2GB locker aus).
- 



markus1612 schrieb:


> Eine 4TB Platte einzubauen ist nicht so sinnvoll, da diese aus eigener Erfahrung relativ schnell kaputt gehen


Wie viele sind dir denn bisher kaputtgegangen? Dass eine HDD mal mehr oder weniger spontan über den Jordan geht, kann eigentlich mit jeder Größe passieren.


> wodurch der Datenausfall viel größer wäre, wie wenn man vier 1TB Platten verwendet.


Rein statistisch hat man mit 4 Festplatten aber auch die vierfache Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit. Zudem muss man sich so oder so mit Backups gegen Datenausfälle absichern, da auch ein RAID5 oder RAID6 längst nicht "unverwundbar" ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Januar 2015)

Wenn du wirklich 4 Platten betreiben willst, brauchst du ein anderes Board. Das von dir gepostete hat nur 2x SATA.

Eine Kombination aus Athlon 5150 und AsRock AM1B-ITX geben dir zwar 4 SATA-Ports, dort ist jedenfalls nur Software-RAID möglich, bzw. 2 gesonderte RAID, da 2 verschiedene Controller verbaut sind mit je 2 Ports. 
Dafür brauchst du keinen gesonderten RAM und ist vermutlich billiger. Sofern du kein Windows einsetzt, ist die CPU-Leistung zweitrangig.

Bei den Platten kann ich nur zustimmen. Die WD Red 3TB gibts schon "nur" für das doppelte des Geldes. Quasi 1TB pro Platte umsonst gegenüber den WD Green 1TB.

Netzteil reicht aufjeden Fall ein 300W, ich hab ein Eigenbau-NAS mit 8 Platten und das braucht im Betrieb keine 100W


----------



## Haensel-In-Gretel (21. Januar 2015)

erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe. 
Die vier Platten hatte ich deshalb da ich an ein RAID5 gedacht habe. Wenn ich eure Antworten richtig zusammenfasse haltet ihr wenig davon? Als OS scheidet Windows für mich auf jeden Fall aus.  Entweder es wird ein reines freeNAS oder alternativ irgend eine linuxvariante.
Gedacht ist es für den Heimgebrauch. In erster Linie werden wohl Filme, Musik und Bilder drauf abgespeichert (also vorallem für Filme die ich dann am TV sehen will sollte dann die übertragungsrate ausreichend sein!?),  aber auch das ein oder andere Dokument wollte ich "Im schutz eines RAID5" unterbringen. Das zudem noch eine weitere kopie auf ner externen festplatte an ner anderen location liegen sollte ist mir klarschließtsich ja aber auc nicht aus.


----------



## Jimini (21. Januar 2015)

Haensel-In-Gretel schrieb:


> erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe.
> Die vier Platten hatte ich deshalb da ich an ein RAID5 gedacht habe. Wenn ich eure Antworten richtig zusammenfasse haltet ihr wenig davon?


Ein RAID5 ist grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt. Allerdings würde ich nicht mehr kleine (und verhältnismäßig teurere) Festplatten anschaffen, nur um auf Teufel komm raus ein RAID5 bauen zu können.
Ein RAID5 hat natürlich den Vorteil der Erweiterbarkeit - du kannst das Array mit wenigen Handgriffen vergrößern, zumindest unter Linux geht das (sofern es vom Dateisystem unterstützt wird) auch im laufenden Betrieb (von Windows habe ich da keine Ahnung).
Wenn du also planst, das Array irgendwann zu erweitern, lohnt es sich natürlich, schon jetzt auf ein RAID5 zu setzen. Dann würde ich aber Festplatten zu je 2 oder 3 TB wählen.


> Als OS scheidet Windows für mich auf jeden Fall aus.  Entweder es wird ein reines freeNAS oder alternativ irgend eine linuxvariante.


Mit FreeNAS habe ich bislang nicht gearbeitet, dafür betreibe ich schon seit Jahren Fileserver auf Linux-Basis. Meine Arrays werden dabei immer in Software verwaltet - mdadm ist ein großartiges, mächtiges und gar nicht mal so kompliziertes Werkzeug, um Software-RAID zu bedienen.


> Gedacht ist es für den Heimgebrauch. In erster Linie werden wohl Filme, Musik und Bilder drauf abgespeichert (also vorallem für Filme die ich dann am TV sehen will sollte dann die übertragungsrate ausreichend sein!?)


Sofern du halbwegs aktuelle Hardware (d.h. nicht älter als 10 Jahre) nutzt, wirst du mit der Übertragungsrate kein Problem bekommen. Gigabit-LAN auszulasten ist zwar nicht drin, aber ~100MB/s dürfte für die allermeisten Anwendungen absolut ausreichend sein.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: ich weise darauf hin, dass ich ein Fan von Linux und mdadm bin. Meine Empfehlungen sind also durchaus subjektiv


----------



## Abductee (21. Januar 2015)

Haensel-In-Gretel schrieb:


> aber auch das ein oder andere Dokument wollte ich "Im schutz eines RAID5" unterbringen



Das RAID 5 schützt dich nur vor einem Festplattendefekt und ersetzt kein Backup.
Bei einem Virenbefall, versehentliches löschen, Controllerdefekt, Blitzschlag, etc... sind die Daten Weg.

Wenn du auf keinen durchgehenden Betrieb angewiesen bist, vergiss RAID.
Mach ab und zu auf eine USB-Festplatte ein Backup und stell die dann in den Schrank.
Damit bist du halbwegs gegen Datenverlust abgesichert.


----------



## Haensel-In-Gretel (21. Januar 2015)

Hat hier sonst noch jemand erfarung mit dem zusammenschustern eines RAID. 
Mich würde vorallem die Unterschiede zwischen software-hardware lösungen intressieren. 

neue Konfig wäre jetzt im Moment:
3 x Western Digital WD Red   3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x Crucial DIMM   4GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (CT51264BA160BJ)
1 x ASUS E2KM1I-Deluxe (90MB0E40-M0EAY0)
1 x Lian Li PC-Q25B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX
1 x be quiet! SFX Power 2 300W SFX12V 3.3 (BN226)

steht jetzt allerdings auch schon bei nem Preis von ca. 650 öcken... harter preis für ein NAS oder?


----------



## Jimini (21. Januar 2015)

Haensel-In-Gretel schrieb:


> Mich würde vorallem die Unterschiede zwischen software-hardware lösungen intressieren.


*Software* -> das Array kann nur mit der entsprechenden Software genutzt werden. Du bist in den allermeisten Fällen abhängig von einem bestimmten Betriebssystem. Dafür entfallen zusätzliche Kosten, etwa für einen dedizierten RAID-Controller. Zudem sind Software-Lösungen meistens deutliche flexibler - mdadm etwa unterstützt die Level 0, 1, 4, 5, 6 und 10. Natürlich kannst du die Level auch noch kombinieren. Die Performance ist nicht ganz so hoch wie bei einem echten RAID-Controller. Du bist unabhängig von der verwendeten Hardware.
*Hardware* -> das Array wird von einem dedizierten RAID-Controller verwaltet und kann mit jedem OS genutzt werden, welches über den Controller auf die Platten zugreifen kann. Diese Lösung ist meistens am performantesten, zudem werden Features wie BBU unterstützt. Du bist unter Umständen abhängig vom verwendeten Controller(-Modell).
*Fake-RAID* -> das Array wird über den Controller des Mainboards verwaltet. Diese Lösung ist wohl am unflexibelsten und bietet die wenigsten Möglichkeiten. Ein Hardwaretausch kann sich schwierig gestalten.



> neue Konfig wäre jetzt im Moment:
> 3 x Western Digital WD Red   3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
> 1 x Crucial DIMM   4GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (CT51264BA160BJ)
> 1 x ASUS E2KM1I-Deluxe (90MB0E40-M0EAY0)
> ...


Ich würde mir stark überlegen, ob es unbedingt ein Asus-Deluxe-Board sein muss. Nicht nur, dass dieses Boards deutlich teurer sind - die meisten Features brauchst du sicherlich nicht einmal, somit ziehen sie nur unnötig Strom.

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (21. Januar 2015)

650 € *inkl. HDD´s*  ist für ein 4 bay Nas ein guter Preis 

du kannst noch sparen indem du auf AM1 setzt:

AMD Sockel AM1 mit SATA gesamt: ab 4x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AMD Sockel AM1 mit Prozessorkerne: Quad-Core Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Januar 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Gigabit-LAN auszulasten ist zwar nicht drin, aber ~100MB/s dürfte für die allermeisten Anwendungen absolut ausreichend sein.



100MB/s sind nicht weit weg von Gigabit.  
Fast Ethernet schafft höchstens 12,5MB/s

Bei FreeNAS kann man ein Software-RAID aufbauen. Das Filesystem ZFS braucht dann aber auch als Dauenregel 1GB RAM pro 1TB Plattenplatz.

Empfehlen kann ich wiederrum die WD Red 3TB, da sie das beste Preis/Kapazitäts-Verhältnis hat. Kurz danach kommt die 5TB.


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2015)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> 100MB/s sind nicht weit weg von Gigabit.
> Fast Ethernet schafft höchstens 12,5MB/s
> 
> Bei FreeNAS kann man ein Software-RAID aufbauen. Das Filesystem ZFS braucht dann aber auch als Dauenregel 1GB RAM pro 1TB Plattenplatz.
> ...



Musst mal wieder bei Geizhals vorbei schauen.

Nach der 4TB kommt aktuell die 8TB direkt in sachen PL hinten dran.

Hard Disk Drives (HDD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Habs auch erst nicht geglaubt


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Januar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Musst mal wieder bei Geizhals vorbei schauen.



Naja, ich hatte bei MF geschaut.


----------

